# Reel worthless sword trip



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Well got the boat back up and running and decided to stay somewhat close this weekend. Fished the dumping grounds and caught three swords. One got sharked , killed one around 100, and let one go. Caught handful of wahoos up to 45 pounds and groupers. Also caught a sailfish . Water was blue but not much bait around .


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Groupers


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking fish good job


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the report..! It was a worthwhile trip for sure..


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job guys!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great trip guys.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like a Reel worthwhile trip.

Good looking fish there.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Picture of one of the wahoo.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

The sharked sword.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

way to go guys nice swordy and hoo's. congrats on a couple more bills.
Tim


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

What a fine catch boys!!!


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad to see y'all back in the water!!!! Congrats on the fish Alex and Myles !!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

marmidor said:


> View attachment 79710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day Light Sword : Or Day Light Pics 

AWESOME:thumbsup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job on the swords. Fished there Wed night and not as much luck but water seemed to have lots of life. Nice yellowedge also.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Day Light Sword : Or Day Light Pics
> 
> AWESOME:thumbsup:


Just a daylight picture.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Amazing as usual. I think we were just a few miles from you guys. Great work!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice catches.....pile of good eats there gentlemen


----------

